

Unthink Will Not Unseat Facebook - amandalim89
http://www.adrants.com/2011/10/unthink-will-not-unseat-facebook.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+adrants+%28Adrants%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
kstenerud
It's actually kind of funny... I had a Klout score of 1 for the longest time,
and now suddenly it's 21 despite never doing anything.

